# Virenscanner bald deutlich schneller dank Nvidias CUDA?



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Virenscanner bald deutlich schneller dank Nvidias CUDA? gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Virenscanner bald deutlich schneller dank Nvidias CUDA?


----------



## kenji_91 (10. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt ja auch auf die Anzahl der Dateien an.
Ein großes Archiv mit  .rar dateien mit großen und wenigen dateien sind schneller zu bewältigen als
ein ordner mit vielen kleinen dateien.

und das ist der knackpunkt, da die festplatte soviele random zugriffe hat.
sogar mlc ssd hängen da hinterher, sind natürlich schneller als hdds,
aber ein dualcore wäre beim scan genauso schnell wie ein quadcore.


----------



## WarPilot (10. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich glaube es geht ja um diese gepackte Dateien. Korregiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber werden diese Archive nicht erst entpackt und dann gescannt? Wenn dies der Fall ist ist CUDA echt im Vorteil.


----------



## alleinherrscher (10. Oktober 2009)

Der Dateizugriff auf die Festplatte ist der Flaschenhals und da hilft CUDA auch nix. Abgesehen davon sollte man der CPU auch noch ein paar Aufgaben überlassen, sonst ist sie in 10 Jahren komplett nutzlos. Das Problem ist, dass aktuelle Prozessoren immer noch auf den veralteten x86 Befehle aufbauen und so immer nur neue Befehlspakete (MMX, SSE 1-25, etc) dazu kommen. Das verhindert, dass mal eine komplett neue Befehlsarchitektur eingeführt wird. Nvidia und AMD können dies alle Nase lang machen und entwickelt daher immer effizientere Chips


----------



## antigavur (10. Oktober 2009)

ich scanne seid jahren nicht mehr auf viren. bei meinen 5 terrabyte bräucht ich wahrscheinlich ne woche


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. Oktober 2009)

WarPilot schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube es geht ja um diese gepackte Dateien. Korregiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber werden diese Archive nicht erst entpackt und dann gescannt? Wenn dies der Fall ist ist CUDA echt im Vorteil.



nicht wirklich.
Selbst bei meinen Mod-Ordner wo praktisch NUR gepackte Dateien drin sind ist die CPU Auslastung bei ca. 55%
Größe der Datein schwankt zwischen 1MB und 1+GB; 
insgesammt weit über 120GB

Die CPU dürfte also eher das "Problem" werden wenn man mehrere SSD Karten im Raid hat.


Wäre doch mal ein netter Test für die PCG-H oder? 
Virenscanner die Top 5 vom letzten (Vergleichs)Test


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. Oktober 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> ich scanne seid jahren nicht mehr auf viren. bei meinen 5 terrabyte bräucht ich wahrscheinlich ne woche





ca. 6-8 Stunden => über Nacht => einmal im Monat


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Oktober 2009)

Avira ist ein guter Virenscanner oder?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. Oktober 2009)

alleinherrscher schrieb:


> Der Dateizugriff auf die Festplatte ist der Flaschenhals und da hilft CUDA auch nix. Abgesehen davon sollte man der CPU auch noch ein paar Aufgaben überlassen, sonst ist sie in 10 Jahren komplett nutzlos. Das Problem ist, dass aktuelle Prozessoren immer noch auf den veralteten x86 Befehle aufbauen und so immer nur neue Befehlspakete (MMX, SSE 1-25, etc) dazu kommen. Das verhindert, dass mal eine komplett neue Befehlsarchitektur eingeführt wird. Nvidia und AMD können dies alle Nase lang machen und entwickelt daher immer effizientere Chips




Die Frage ist doch eher ob man Grafikkarten noch als Grafikkarten bezeichen kann bzw. in Zukunft sollte.
Die zeiten wo nur die Grafik berechnet worden ist, sind doch vorbei....


----------



## majorguns (10. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Avira ist ein guter Virenscanner oder?


Ja ist es, habe es auch im Einsatz


----------



## tomwe (10. Oktober 2009)

omg ich habe meine ü 5tb gescannt Über 1tag ohne on ,spielen nur scannen dual core 3gb ram alter s939 x2 4400+ 

das ist anstrengend mann will was machen geht aber nicht

daher hoffe ich ne vernünftige art per cuda

schade das es kein tool wie task-manager gibt für graka last temp vram verbrauch etc 

PS: schreibfehler sind geschenkt ...............


----------



## Scientist (10. Oktober 2009)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher ob man Grafikkarten noch als Grafikkarten bezeichen kann bzw. in Zukunft sollte.
> Die zeiten wo nur die Grafik berechnet worden ist, sind doch vorbei....



Es hat sich eingebuergert...Bleistifte nennen wir auch nicht anders, obwohl kein Blei drin ist/war.

b2t...

CUDA ist ne tolle Sache, meiner Meinung nach, aber wo genug Rechenleistung da ist, hat es nicht wirklich viel Sinn...
Aber auf betagten Office Rechnern oder Netbooks ist es wahrscheinlich sehr nuetzlich.


----------



## tm0975 (10. Oktober 2009)

Sehe da eher keinen Bedarf. Zuhause schon mal gar nicht, das geht alles ab, ohne dass ich das mitbekomme. Und Server haben auch Zeiten mit geringer Last bzw. es wäre total abwägig, da so eine Heizplatte wie ein GTX zu verbauen. Wenn das mit Onboard-Grafikchip etwas schneller laufen würde, wegen mir. Vorteile sehe ich da erstmal keine realen, die in igendeiner Weise eine Investition rechtfertigen würden bzw. die Nachteile der aktuellen GTX-Produkte rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## technus1975 (10. Oktober 2009)

tomwe schrieb:


> omg ich habe meine ü 5tb gescannt Über 1tag ohne on ,spielen nur scannen dual core 3gb ram alter s939 x2 4400+
> 
> das ist anstrengend mann will was machen geht aber nicht
> 
> ...


 

Gibt es doch! War sogar in der letzten oder vorletzten Ausgabe der PCGH dabei. Nennt sich Lavalys Everest Ultimate. Zumindest einen Teil deiner Wünsche kann das Tool!


----------



## tomwe (10. Oktober 2009)

ja das ist ja das problem................
nen teil vram auslastung etc zb nen tool was cuda gerade nutzt wäre genial 20%-60% oder gar 90% so ein tool wäre genial nur habe keins bzw kenne keins und everest ultimate kann nicht alles leider....


----------



## namoet (10. Oktober 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> ich scanne seid jahren nicht mehr auf viren. bei meinen 5 terrabyte bräucht ich wahrscheinlich ne woche



viel spass beim online banking&co  und pass auf dass du nicht "gefistet" wirst 

@tomwe: ich versteh nur quark, kannst du keine satzzeichen setzen?

@topic: wäre zu schön wenn grakas da untersstützen könnten. aber ich sehe die flaschenhälse beim virenscan auch eher bei der hdd.


----------



## Mosed (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich scanne so gut wie nie extra. Beim Zugriff auf Dateien werden diese auf Viren überprüft. Der Netzwerkverkehr wird auf Viren überprüft. USB-Sticks werden beim einstecken auf Viren untersucht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass da ein Virus vorbeischlüpft, aber bei einem Scan dann auf einmal entdeckt wird, halte ich für sehr gering. 

Wenn man keinen Live-Scanner hat, muss man natürlich regelmäßig einen Scan durchführen, aber sonst... ?!

Ab und an habe ich auch mal einen extra Scan gemacht - gefunden wurde noch nie was, außer Fehlalarme durch Programme, die Virenähnlich sind. (z.B. sone Fun-Tools)


----------



## Nyze (10. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch alles nur heiße Luft von Nvidia ...  
Man sagte doch schon, das der Flaschenhals die Festplatte ist ! Wenn selbst SSD's nicht an die Transferraten kommen, wieso verschwendet Nvidia dann zeit damit ? 
In Zeiten von DirectX 11, ist Cuda doch eh überflüssig, oder täusche ich mich da ?
Ich bin sowieso sehr gespannt was Nvidia AMD entgegenzubringen hat in Sachen Grafikleistung... 
Finde es persönlich schade das Nvidia so nachgelassen hat. Ich kann mich noch gut an den launch von der 8800 GTX erinnern... 

und sie werkelt immer noch in meinem Rechner ..  und das mit nem 26 Zöller .. 

Liebe Grüße an die Community ..


----------



## Progs-ID (10. Oktober 2009)

Nyze schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles nur heiße Luft von Nvidia ...
> Man sagte doch schon, das der Flaschenhals die Festplatte ist ! Wenn selbst SSD's nicht an die Transferraten kommen, wieso verschwendet Nvidia dann zeit damit ?
> In Zeiten von DirectX 11, ist Cuda doch eh überflüssig, oder täusche ich mich da ?
> Ich bin sowieso sehr gespannt was Nvidia AMD entgegenzubringen hat in Sachen Grafikleistung...
> ...


Warum sollte Cuda überflüssig sein?

Erinnere mich auch noch an den Launch. Die Ultras waren schon nicht schlecht und sind, wie ich eben gerade auf ebay gesehen haben, immer noch sau teuer. Hoffentlich stimmen die Gerüchte nicht, die man heutzutage überall liest.


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (10. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich scanne so gut wie nie extra. Beim Zugriff auf Dateien werden diese auf Viren überprüft. Der Netzwerkverkehr wird auf Viren überprüft. USB-Sticks werden beim einstecken auf Viren untersucht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass da ein Virus vorbeischlüpft, aber bei einem Scan dann auf einmal entdeckt wird, halte ich für sehr gering.
> 
> Wenn man keinen Live-Scanner hat, muss man natürlich regelmäßig einen Scan durchführen, aber sonst... ?!
> 
> Ab und an habe ich auch mal einen extra Scan gemacht - gefunden wurde noch nie was, außer Fehlalarme durch Programme, die Virenähnlich sind. (z.B. sone Fun-Tools)



Bei mir ist trotz live-scan schon mal ein virus durchgeschlüpft. Der hat sich im uninstaller eines freeware-programms versteckt, der erst bei der Deinstallation desselben aktiv wurde. Konnte den Rechner danach nicht mehr hochfahren. Dank meiner Überredungskunst hab ichs doch geschafft, und ein anschließender Virenscan brachte den Übeltäter ans Tageslicht. Was CUDA betrifft: Wenn sich die Technologie durchsetzt, dann können sich die anderen warm anziehen. Sollten sie hier aufs falsche Pferd setzen, dann sind ein paar milliönchen an Forschungsgeldern verpufft, was Nvidia ganz schön in Schwirigkeiten bringen dürfte.


----------



## Harlekin (10. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Avira ist ein guter Virenscanner oder?


Passabel. Es gibt bessere...


----------



## Two-Face (10. Oktober 2009)

> *Allerdings stellt Stefan Wesche klar, dass der Flaschenhals bei Virenscannern nicht die CPU ist. Diese müsse sowieso die meiste Zeit auf die Festplatte warten. Selbst mit SSDs verlagert sich der Flaschenhals nicht Richtung Prozessor.*



Daraus folgt: Virenscanner werden durch die GPU nicht schneller. 
Dass der Flaschenhals in diesem Sektor nahezu immer die Festplatte ist war klar. Typisch, man schiebt immer alles zuerst auf die ja auch so langsamen CPUs.

Wenn es nach Nvidia geht, könnte man doch gleich alles über die GPU laufen lassen. Die wollen nur möglichst viele Anhänger für ihr noch weitestgehend unausgeschöpftes CUDA finden.


----------



## Nobbis (10. Oktober 2009)

Die Jungs von NV scheinen echt nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen.
Aber Herr Wesche hat ja schon gesagt, wenn CUDA es nicht schafft die Mechanische Festplatte zu beschleunigen, dann wird es auch nicht schneller.

Aber wahrscheinlich soll ich ja auch nur eine NV Graka in meinen ROuter bauen, in meinen Office PC und und den NAS Server oder wie? Man man man


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (10. Oktober 2009)

Als Ex-Norton-Kunde weiß ich, dass die Virenscanner den PC ziemlich runterbremsen können. Aber das die Jungs jetzt auch noch die Grafikkarten lahmlegen wollen - faszinierend.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Oktober 2009)

glaube nicht das auf jedem Bürorechner ein Virenscanner ist...und selbst wenn werden Bürorechner nicht mit High End oder Mid End Grafikkarten ausgestattet sondern mit Onbord Karten da viel billiger


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Oktober 2009)

Zitat:
                         Zitat von *CrashStyle* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Avira ist ein guter Virenscanner oder?_



Harlekin schrieb:


> Passabel. Es gibt bessere...


was das System bremsen angeht nicht da gibt nur viel viel schlechtere die richtig Bremsen dagegen bremst Avira gar nicht


----------



## molar (10. Oktober 2009)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Die Jungs von NV scheinen echt nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen.
> Aber Herr Wesche hat ja schon gesagt, wenn CUDA es nicht schafft die Mechanische Festplatte zu beschleunigen, dann wird es auch nicht schneller.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich soll ich ja auch nur eine NV Graka in meinen ROuter bauen, in meinen Office PC und und den NAS Server oder wie? Man man man



also wenn ich auf mein X25M Raid scanne ist der W3520@4GHz meist zu 100% ausgelastet... von daher würde ich mich drüber freuen


----------



## push@max (10. Oktober 2009)

Wünschenswert wäre ein deutlich schnellerer Scan der Festplatte.

Bei den heutigen Kapazitäten einer Festplatte dauert ein Scan schon mal gerne 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## Big D (10. Oktober 2009)

Also nee, das is ja so sinnfrei. Die virenscanner sind ja meistens nicht aufgrund des Prozessors so langsam, sie müssen ja alle Daten ersma von der Festplatte holen, da bringt mehr rechenleistung doch auch kein Vorteil, wenn die HDD nich hinterher kommt.


----------



## |L1n3 (10. Oktober 2009)

molar schrieb:


> also wenn ich auf mein X25M Raid scanne ist der W3520@4GHz meist zu 100% ausgelastet... von daher würde ich mich drüber freuen


womit wir wieder bei AMDs HTX wären ..
Im business bereich wäre, dass die perfekte technik um eine reine nvidia GPU, als co-beschleuniger, allein zum CUDA einsatz dienen zu lassen

ach wie schön ist doch openSource wo man jedes Potenzial einfach nutzen kann, wenn man es denn sieht ...


----------



## FloW^^ (10. Oktober 2009)

molar schrieb:


> also wenn ich auf mein X25M Raid scanne ist der W3520@4GHz meist zu 100% ausgelastet... von daher würde ich mich drüber freuen


is schon mist, dass es nicht am system liegt, sondern an dem, der davor sitzt... wirst wohl seeehr wahrscheinlich irgendwas falsch machen, bzw falsch eingestellt haben. (oder versucht geld mit dem falschen raidcontroller zu sparen? ... ne, oder? xD)


----------



## drachenorden (10. Oktober 2009)

Die Virenscanner durch die Bank ressourcenschonender auszurichten wäre m. E. vorteilhafter; bei manchen AV-Lösungen muß ja gleich der Arbeitsspeicher mit aufgerüstet werden ... 

Mir ist es an sich egal, ob der Scan 5 oder 3 Minuten dauert, Hauptsache verläßlich und weitgehend unbemerkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch auf die Anzahl der Dateien an.
> Ein großes Archiv mit  .rar dateien mit großen und wenigen dateien sind schneller zu bewältigen als
> ein ordner mit vielen kleinen dateien.
> 
> ...



Wobei die Hersteller der Virenscanner da eigentlich alle Zügel in der Hand haben. Signaturen&Co in den RAM laden und dann alle Dateien nacheinander abarbeiten. Eine HDD kann Burstzugriffe auch über mehrere Dateien durchführen, da muss nichts gesucht werden.
Problematisch ist es, wenn ständig auf die eigenen Programmdateien zugegriffen werden soll (oder wenn jemand der Meinung ist, mit dem Laufwerk zeitgleich arbeiten zu müssen)




namoet schrieb:


> viel spass beim online banking&co  und pass auf dass du nicht "gefistet" wirst



Also ich hab in 8 Jahren Flatrate ohne kontinuirlichen oder auch nur regelmäßigen Virenscann genau zwei Infektionen gehabt. 
Eine über eine angeblich sichere Datei von einer Person, die Virenscanner verwendet
Eine durch die XP-Reperaturinstallation

Beides wird mir nicht nochmal passieren. (brain1.0 has been patched  )



> wäre zu schön wenn grakas da untersstützen könnten. aber ich sehe die flaschenhälse beim virenscan auch eher bei der hdd.



Ich frag mich gerade, ob es bei Live-Scans Sinn machen würde. Die sind ja das eigentlich problematische, weil die Überwachung aller möglichen Prozesse die Reaktivität des Systems deutlich herabsetzt.
Aber solange das Virenprogramm klein genug ist, um neben allen Anwendungen im Speicher zu bleiben (wird bei kleinen Office-Systemen ggf. schwer), wäre das ein HDD-unabhängiges Szenario.


----------



## Harlekin (10. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> was das System bremsen angeht nicht da gibt nur viel viel schlechtere die richtig Bremsen dagegen bremst Avira gar nicht


Ist halt die Frage was man will.
Ich will lieber einen Virenscanner mit (guter) Heuristik und Verhaltenserkennung, und nehme dafür ein etwas langsameres System gerne in Kauf. Für mich war/ist Norton der bessere Kompromiss zwischen Sicherheit und Systembremse.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Oktober 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage was man will.
> Ich will lieber einen Virenscanner mit (guter) Heuristik und Verhaltenserkennung, und nehme dafür ein etwas langsameres System gerne in Kauf. Für mich war/ist Norton der bessere Kompromiss zwischen Sicherheit und Systembremse.


Norton ? die waren in keinem Test besser als Avira... soweit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## Zerebo (10. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwas müssen die sich ja ausdenken.Wirklich viele sinnvolle Cuda Anwendungen für Privatanwender gibt es ja nicht.Eine halbwegs aktuelle Cpu langweilt sich doch die meiste Zeit in nem Privatrechner,wenn nicht gezockt wird.
Aber das mit dem Virenscanner ist vlt. Marketingtechnisch super aus zu schlachten,bringt aber nichts.Selbst meine wirklich nicht taufrische Cpu langweilt sich doch bei nem Virenscan.
Wenn man nicht gerade nen Atom drinn hat,oder ein super krasses SSD Raid(z.B._Samsung_ SSD Awesomeness)
dann bringt das garnichts.


----------



## oneofone (10. Oktober 2009)

Antivirus über die GPU würde nur was bringen, wenn man viele Archive mit starker Kompression hat.

Auf meinem X2 5600+ erzeugt der Avira mit unkomprimierten Dateien kaum Last. Bei Archiven hingegen steigt die Auslastung auf 100%, bei der die Dauer von der Archivgröße abhängt.


----------



## drachenorden (10. Oktober 2009)

*@SchumiGSG9*
Norton ist zumindest in der 2009er-Version einer der besten Virenscanner, da hatte Harlekin schon Recht ... die Vorgänger hingegen vernachlässigbar; Avira als ressourcenschonend zu bezeichnen, halt ich für etwas gewagt - eher im Mittelfeld angesiedelt - mir persönlich mit zu vielen positiven Fehlalarmen.


----------



## molar (10. Oktober 2009)

FloW^^ schrieb:


> is schon mist, dass es nicht am system liegt, sondern an dem, der davor sitzt... wirst wohl seeehr wahrscheinlich irgendwas falsch machen, bzw falsch eingestellt haben. (oder versucht geld mit dem falschen raidcontroller zu sparen? ... ne, oder? xD)


sorry aber mit diesen kommentar hast du dich schon mal gleich disqualifiziert für eine weitere unterhaltung ^.~


----------



## Hackman (10. Oktober 2009)

> Allerdings stellt Stefan Wesche klar, dass der Flaschenhals bei Virenscannern nicht die CPU ist. Diese müsse sowieso die meiste Zeit auf die Festplatte warten


Das hätte ich jetz sonst auch als zuallererst mal angemerkt. Mal shen was das bringen soll, Nvidia besdchleunigt in Zukunft einfach Alles! Marketing 
Ich warte schon auf CUDA-beschleunigte Downloads


----------



## Galakt0r (10. Oktober 2009)

Hackman schrieb:


> Ich warte schon auf CUDA-beschleunigte Downloads


was noch fehlt ist CUDA-beschleunigtes Öffnen von CD-Laufwerken


----------



## tm0975 (10. Oktober 2009)

molar schrieb:


> also wenn ich auf mein X25M Raid scanne ist der W3520@4GHz meist zu 100% ausgelastet... von daher würde ich mich drüber freuen



Selbst schuld, warum nur eine CPU???




Galakt0r schrieb:


> was noch fehlt ist CUDA-beschleunigtes Öffnen von CD-Laufwerken


----------



## BikeRider (10. Oktober 2009)

Galakt0r schrieb:


> was noch fehlt ist CUDA-beschleunigtes Öffnen von CD-Laufwerken


 oder CUDA-beschleunigter Blue-Screen


----------



## molar (16. Oktober 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, warum nur eine CPU???



weil ich mein geld lieber in mein bike stecke


----------

